# 1lb Survival Honey



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Tactical Gear, Food Storage, Body Armor, Outdoor Apparel - 'Green-Strength' enriched raw honey, raw moringa, organic spirulina

Good to throw in a bug out bag. The blend is great, the greens don't over power the honey and the honey isn't over powering the greens! Honey by itself has a forever shelf life, however since this is a blend its recommended 2 year shelf life.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I did not recognize your name at first. I came in here all prepared to rip on you for being a one-post wonder. Now I am disappointed... :sad: I'll have a look at the honey though.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I keep some raw honey for "if" and enjoy regular honey as a sugar and syrup replacement - good stuff!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I sometimes look at the "honeybear" squeeze bottle and wonder if i should put one next to the peanut butter I have in my "pantry" of canned goods


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

hey Brother, I just checked your link, and I love the rat logo. Can I offer you a peice of free advice? I cant read the page on the honey, becouse of the color of the font, versus the background color.
Best of luck, and I will check on your site again. Deebo.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Honey is one of the better items that we stock up, it keeps forever, and is a way better alternative to sugar, We also stock up on Bee pollen!


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

My logo is a Honey Badger, not a rat  lol. Are you viewing the website on a mobile device or pc?


I made the font bold, I hope that helps. If not I'll have to complain to the web designer...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Its on my work computer.








i hope you dont think Im being a dick, I honestly wish you well, and maybe its just my computer.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Checked your site out on my iPad and it looks fine, interesting product. Is this designed to eat alone or can you mix it with say a beverage.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

some facts about honey

It doesn't spoil...ever. My mum still has a jar from 1986 (when I was born), and its still just as good as it was then.
It is anticeptic and very good for cuts and grazes
Due to its sticky nature, it can be used as a form of emergency glue on cuts and grazes (much like Sugar is used on the battlefield in an extreme emergency).


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> I keep some raw honey for "if" and enjoy regular honey as a sugar and syrup replacement - good stuff!


Don't... That may or may not be "true" honey. Much of what is sold in big stores as honey is cut with other substances like corn syrup or sugar.

Get only real honey and it keeps without any further canning or storage requirements (just in closed container and preferably dark area) literally -- forever. Best food on earth!

Oh, and the reason that a lot of people don't actually like honey is because they've never really HAD honey! I was one of them. I really abhorred that "too sweet" gooey gunk and though we always kept a little bit in the house for this or that, I didn't use it except for baking or something. Wow, was I wrong! REAL honey is the nectar of the gods! It actually has flavors depending on what pollen the bees process and the color can range from dark molassas to almost clear. Our favorite is basswood, but clover and orange blossom run close seconds!

Honey "spread" (often milky looking) is simply whipped honey. They take a little bit and whip it into a froth and it works great on toast, but not so good in coffee, etc. (You HAVE tried it in coffe, right? :-o )

If you want to try some real honey, either find a local bee keeper and ask to buy some of his or hers, or you can order here (pricey, but good stuff): Honey - Online Store - Wisconsin Natural Acres

I purchase from other smaller retailers in my area.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks pastornator - good advice there! I know a little bit about honey but am always looking to learn more. What we get a Costco, in the half gallon jugs, is the cheap, sweet stuff that I use as a syrup substitute. What I get a farmers markets is (I hope) the real deal. I know what you mean about the myriad of flavors based on where/what the bees eat. One of my favorites is Sourwood but there are a bunch more that I buy and enjoy as well. What I pay $10-12 per pound for, I use more sparingly. One of the benefits of living down here is the availability of local tropical fruit honey. I buy a fair amount from this place even though it's a bit commercial and pricey...

Robert Is Here, Inc.

They offer around 20 types of honey in the store but only list a couple online. I don't buy flavors like Amaretto & Cinnamon - I prefer the "real deal."


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The taste of honey depends a lot on the pollen the bees gather, I have never had any that was "bad" but I have had some I like better than others.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We love honey and have a shitload. We prlly have 40-50 quart jars,20-30 pint jars and at least 20 1 gallon jugs.. We have a souRce that drops it off on a regular basis. He has quite a few hives ont he property and we get some of it. He does all the work. He is going to show me more on how it works this spring.. My favorite is orange blossom honey but we don't have any here so I can't complain. Even though about half of our jars is orange blossom we got while we were still in Florida.. It's cool how much you can use honey for. Even cuts and stuff. They say they found honey in the pyramids that is still good.. How bout that!


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

That's weird the site is showing up like that, it should have a dividing background.








This is Local Raw Honey, it's not processed, just has some added super foods. Also have a organic Kona Rainforest one.

You can eat them all straight, others are better for mixing, I'm not sure what the green strength would mix with... Probably green tea.

www.bhtacticaloutdoors.com

Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------

